
React Starter Kit: A free, interactive video course for React beginners - GarethX
https://glitch.com/react-starter-kit
======
GarethX
This is a collection of 5 videos and some starter projects we put together to
help people to learn React. I hope you find it useful.

Not to be confused with Kriasoft's handy
[https://reactstarter.com](https://reactstarter.com) from a couple of years
back.

